# Avatar 3D release



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone on this forum heard of a release date for the 3D version of Avatar? I know many of the members on this fine forum are not fans of 3D but I personally enjoy a good 3D movie every now and then. Avatar is a title I want as I seen it in theaters and was amazed by the depth of the 3D. I know Panasonic had exclusive rights but from what I've read those rights expired in March of 2012. I have been holding off buying this title in the hopes that I could purchase the 3D version and any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You can buy it now if you're willing to pay enough (about $140US) but if you can wait a bit, it will come out at a better price. Rumors are that it will be released around Christmas time (but those rumors have been very wrong about this before). They will probably save the extended edition of it (in 3D) to around the date of the sequel release.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Bob, thanks for the reply. I have seen it on Amazon at prices well over $100 but I'm not willing to pay that much. With the industry push on 3D technology I'm surprised this movie isn't pushed for the masses to enjoy. It set the standard in theaters and I expect it will do the same in home theater. I hope they don't make us wait until Christmas and certainly not for the release of a sequel.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

JBrax said:


> .............. I hope they don't make us wait until Christmas and certainly not for the release of a sequel.


I was just being a little facetious on that last part - note I said the _extended edition_ which is presently out in non-3D version. We may never see that in 3D??? On the other hand, maybe that's what they will release in 3D around the holidays.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree Jeff - I am not a huge 3D buff, but if there were one film I would want to see in 3D, this one would be it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

After seeing this at an IMAX in 3D I was hooked. It's just unfortunate that not all are done this well. I've never been a fan of the pop out effect but Avatar just had incredible depth and immersion throughout the entire movie.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

My copy of Avatar 3D is the Panasonic promo version, and I have a pretty good collection of other 3D bu-rays at the current time. That said, Avatar 3D is still the best of the bunch, at least in my own opinion. Still, I'm very much looking forward to a 3D "extended" version.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ozar said:


> My copy of Avatar 3D is the Panasonic promo version, and I have a pretty good collection of other 3D bu-rays at the current time. That said, Avatar 3D is still the best of the bunch, at least in my own opinion. Still, I'm very much looking forward to a 3D "extended" version.


I also have amassed a fairly large library of 3D titles though I find my self usually re-watching in 2D. Of the titles I own Tron is by far my favorite and the one I still watch on occasion in 3D. The games chapter is amazing!


----------



## jonydec (Jul 23, 2012)

Avatar 3D is really nice movie i like this movie very nice movie


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

October 25th. :T :T :T


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great! Now I can officially sell out and embrace 3D after fighting against it for three years.....:doh:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're capable of viewing in 3D and weren't really impressed with previous offerings I highly suggest watching Avatar. It's what all 3D should look like.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

I just upgraded to a 3D plasma and saw Avatar in 3D in the theater (so I sold out a few weeks ago :bigsmile. I forgot to put on my sarcasm font for the previous post


----------



## Jamesdawn (Nov 2, 2012)

jonydec said:


> Avatar 3D is really nice movie i like this movie very nice movie


I agree with you, I have also watched this movie and i love it. 3D efects of this movie is awesome. I have watched this movie 2 time and i enjoyed this movie.


----------

